# OZ Ultraleggera for E90



## ShoeDog (Sep 3, 2005)

I'd like to replace the gorgeous but heavy Style 162 wheels on my car with lightweight 18's. At this point, the OZ Ultraleggera is my top choice due to its low weight (18.6 lbs for 18x8) and reasonable cost ($300 each).

However, I'm not convinced that I'll like the look of the Ultraleggera's on my E90. In general, wheels with slim spokes (Ultraleggera) don't seem to fill the wheel openings as well as the fatter-spoked wheels (162). Though the same size, I'm concerned the 18" Ultraleggera's will look "small." 

Has anyone seen Ultraleggera's on the E90? If so, do you have pictures? Thanks!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I think the Superleggeras look better, and I believe are still on sale. Never seen any OZ on E90 pics though.


----------

